# Lug thread pitch?



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Gonna get some extended lugs. Is the pitch 12x1.25 or 12x1.5?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The pitch is 12x1.5, however if you want to get new lugs it doesn't matter as long as the new lugs match. Are you getting new rims or just a spacer for your stock wheels?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

so these will fit?

20 Black 50mm Aluminum Extended Tuner Lug Nuts Lugs for Wheels Rims M12x1 5 | eBay


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> so these will fit?
> 
> 20 Black 50mm Aluminum Extended Tuner Lug Nuts Lugs for Wheels Rims M12x1 5 | eBay


Yes. I have similar ones made by BWR on my Cruze.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got msr 045's. thanks for the info.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have fun getting those extended lugs into the front hubs. If those lugs aren't like the OEM lugs with the shaved-down area for the first 5mm, the hubs will likely need to come off to get them in. The stock-length lugs I put onto a front hub when I snapped some of the OEM lugs needed either part of the head of the lug shaved down, or the hub to come off. Maybe you know how to do it better than I do. If the hubs need to come off, it's a 32mm nut for the axle, and IIRC 18mm for the 3 hub bolts and caliper bracket bolts.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*CraSh said:


> I've got msr 045's. thanks for the info.


Are you using a spacer or new lug nuts? Because if you have stock, close end lug nuts without a spacer they wont work with the extended lugs, and your new rims will be lose. I assume you have one or both, but I'm just making sure so you don't go through any trouble.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not getting extended lugs, I want different lug nuts.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*CraSh said:


> I'm not getting extended lugs, I want different lug nuts.


Then my bad, but you said you were getting extended lugs in your first post, so I went based off that knowledge.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah extended lugs, not extended wheel studs haha.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info smurf, got a pic with the studs on you cruzen?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> Thanks for the info smurf, got a pic with the studs on you cruzen?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, just go to one of these two threads: COTM, FOPS


----------

